# When Kings Arrive



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm curious as to which month the Kings usually arrive. i see a lot of talk about when the water hits a certain temp (74* - 76*) the kings show up. What month does this usually happen in? I'm an OOSER so only make it to the gulf 2-3 times a year. Never been earlier than May but I'll be down in April this year.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

There used to be a charter boat in Destin named 'The Month of May'. I used to make a habit of going swimming in the Gulf every year during the third week in April. Never really comfortable since I am not from Canada or the Great Lakes. For me it's too cold for swimming, up there, on the 4th of July. 

Of course, there can be exceptions in a given year but if I only had 3 trips available to me and I wanted to be relatively sure of having Macks around the pier, I don't think I would plan a trip until Memorial Day. 

Others will probably have different opinions but our April waters are getting up into the 71 degree range but our May waters are hitting 78 degrees. If you want numbers wait till Memorial Day; if you are looking for that fish of a lifetime, sometimes some real big ones come at the head of the pack a bit early and sometimes they are the last to go back. 

Plan for Memorial Day or a week later, you should be OK.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> There used to be a charter boat in Destin named 'The Month of May'. I used to make a habit of going swimming in the Gulf every year during the third week in April. Never really comfortable since I am not from Canada or the Great Lakes. For me it's too cold for swimming, up there, on the 4th of July.
> 
> Of course, there can be exceptions in a given year but if I only had 3 trips available to me and I wanted to be relatively sure of having Macks around the pier, I don't think I would plan a trip until Memorial Day.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info. Yea, doubt the wife will wait that long! She's ready to sit on the beach. If I don't find king the first trip, I'll be back in June. Love to pier fish but also do a bit of kayak fishing when the surf is flat. 

Looking forward to the trip, just bummed over Hall's closing. Loved that place.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

I got the wife to agree on mid-may. This will give a little more time for the water temp to warm up.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bait fish follow 70 degrees water in my opinion. When that water moves in, the other fish will start to follow the food


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

last few yrs. the 1st king and cobia have been caught in late Mar. from Navarre and P'cola piers.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

*April*

Should be a good time for the pomps to be rolling in around that time though. I was out last year in April and had a few good days. Good luck no matter what.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck, a bad day fishing is always better than a good day working


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Hiltz4 said:


> I got the wife to agree on mid-may. This will give a little more time for the water temp to warm up.


Be careful of guys and gals fishing for Cobia. I have been cursed out because I have hooked a king and a Cobia pops up and I am "in the way" while I am already hooked up


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

It should be late this year because of the colder than normal temps, but I'm hoping that gets us a more concentrated migration instead of the nickle and dime runs we've had the past couple years.


----------



## bit wright (Feb 27, 2013)

I was out yesterday (Monday) and the water temp was 59.8 F. I'm only guessing but I think we will have 70+ before the end of March.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I'm already getting my gear gathered up, that's always a very enjoyable part of the trip. I do love the pier fishing and have found that since I've gotten older I understand no one "owns" the end of the pier and I will get in there like everyone else. But, if it's too crazy, I'll go sit on the beach.

I've never fished for pomp before, may have to give it a try this year.


----------



## Hiltz4 (Jan 13, 2014)

bit wright said:


> I was out yesterday (Monday) and the water temp was 59.8 F. I'm only guessing but I think we will have 70+ before the end of March.


Thanks for the report. I've already pushed our trip to first week of may but will kicking myself when you guys are tearing them up down there in April. But the wife and I will also enjoy the warmer days and water to swim in. 

I did find a good site for the water temp but also like to hear from those who are actually there. http://www.water-temperature.com/destin-fl


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm predicting a 100 fish day in the last week of April.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I've caught two kings, one last year, and one the year before. Both were caught later in the season. That is not saying that ther aren't there earlier, just what I've caught. Good luck.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kings and most of the other fish we like to catch follow bait fish. 
The bait will start showing up more, the closer we get to 70 water temp.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Years ago you could count on the big kings showing up the first week of May. In the past few years the big kings have shown up considerably earlier than that. (Could be due to the warmer winters). As cold of winter as we had this year, I would say the last week of April or first week of May should be good.


----------



## WisconsinFisherman (Oct 24, 2011)

Man, you guys hurting my feelings talking about end of April first week of May. Im gonna be there May 10th-17th.  Never caught a King or Cobia. Sure would like to.


----------



## 9/0 (Feb 16, 2014)

The Kings will be there that week. You will have a good chance on one but a cobia is another story.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

WisconsinFisherman said:


> Man, you guys hurting my feelings talking about end of April first week of May. Im gonna be there May 10th-17th.  Never caught a King or Cobia. Sure would like to.


May 10th - 17th could be a very good week. Smaller school kings start showing up, spanish, and a few stray cobia.


----------

